# Which should I chose?



## Bex

Hi everyone!

I'm a 28 year old Australian girl who is studying to be a secondary music teacher.

My 'main' instrument is the recorder, I have my Amus and undergrad on this, however I really haven't played much since I finished (about 5 years ago). I am almost exclusively known as a Trombone player. I've had many different jobs teaching music (primary school bands, primary school rock bands, instrumental teaching etc.)

I can play almost every orchestral or rock instrument (minus strings!), but I feel like i'm a bit of 'jack of all trades, master of none' sometimes since I stopped playing recorder. So i'm wanting to get really good at one or more of them. But i'm not sure what I should work on.

Trombone - i'm self taught, but I do alot of performing! I've done more than 30 musicals locally, played in big bands and community orchestras etc. I do like playing Trombone, and its great because there aren't many here locally, however I think Trumpet is the instrument that I really love.

Trumpet - i'm self taught, i've done 3 musicals and teach a couple of kids in a band program that I help run. I really really love the Trumpet and if I could go back to when I was 6 and picked an instrument i'd pick Trumpet. However there are quite a few Trumpet players around here, if I do Trumpet then I could find myself with no ensembles to play with. Though i'm really wanting to maybe do some exams for Trumpet.

Sax - self taught. i've got a beautiful alto sax, and i've tutored for a few years at some band camps for Sax, I love it, but not as much as Trumpet. There could be some opportunities to play more. 

What should I chose?


----------



## PetrB

These "Which instrument should I choose?" conundrums always have me nonplussed. 

Surely, one of those has a stronger pull or appeal to you. If not, then you really must make a somewhat arbitrary choice in order for you 'to get on with it.' 

No one can give you input enough of any sort to sway your innermost voice, and that is what you have to find, listen to, and rely upon. There are no 'plan B's' if you want to really become good at playing an instrument, or any other profession for that matter.

Reassurance, encouragement, or suggestions from total strangers who have never heard you play anything is surely worth -- nothing.


----------



## Bex

Well honestly I love the Trumpet the most, but i'm worried if I make a more permanent switch over to Trumpet that I won't get any playing opportunities. My husband is a very good Trumpet player and most of the shows we do only have one Trumpet part or maybe two, so therefore he and another friend of ours generally get the parts. 

I know that no one here is going to be able to give me a 100% answer, but I wanted some advice from others to help me make my own decision. I'd happily continue to persue both Trumpet and Trombone at the same time, but i'm working alot of my piano skills at the moment and I don't think i have time for all 3 whilst currently studying full time.


----------



## dgee

Both - this guy does it:






Played with him once - a superb entertainer, musician and a gent to boot. But seriously, if you're self taught on brass and tutoring kids please, please, please get some lessons so you can then instill some proper technique in the little tackers = breathing, embrochure, air, tonguing, register. They deserve a good start to their brass life!!! Some lessons might also help you decide whether to focus on tb or tp


----------



## Jos

I'm not a musician myself (alas), so this realy is 2cents; of the given choices, the trumpet. 
Good luck with whatever you choose.

Cheers,
Jos


----------

